# Remote Control Code for Samsung TV



## bill731 (Sep 14, 2007)

We have a new Samsung HL61A750 TV. Our two Directv receivers are an: HR20-100 and RCA 80 hour SD Directv-Tivo... Our DVR owners manuals listed a bunch of numbers to control the new TV. I punched numbers in till
both Remote Controls sort of controlled the TV.
But neither DVR Remote Control will control the TV imput, and the SD only controls the TV volume by pressing the volume control 6 times if we want it up or down 6 marks.
So I am asking if anyone has these two DVR receivers and the Samsung HL61A750 TV?? If so, what are the numbers you enter to control the TV ???

Thank you
Bill


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

Check this thread... may work for you.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116241&highlight=SAMSUNG+REMOTE


----------



## bill731 (Sep 14, 2007)

Bergthold said:


> Check this thread... may work for you. Code 10702
> 
> I tried code 10702... But I could not enter it on the
> SD Directv-Tivo because the code already entered needs to be erased so I can start over. I have no idea how to do this without a clear& delete everything...
> ...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

bill731 said:


> Bergthold said:
> 
> 
> > Check this thread... may work for you. Code 10702
> ...


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

What am I doing wrong? I have the Samsung 67A750 LED unit. Most all of the codes on my RC32 remote will turn the TV on and off but won't work the volume.

Jack


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Code 10702 works today. Mission accomplished.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

10702 worked for my 46a650 too. Thanks!


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

or 10812


----------



## marcucci (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got the same problem on my new Samsung LN40A630, using code 10702 and the 9 6 0 code (thanks Edmund!) that allows me to use the Input button, BUT then the Exit or Back key don't work to get me out of the menu. The Samsung doesn't care if it's stuck on that menu forever, at least it doesn't seem to time out of it.

Is there a way to get these other keys to work as well? I guess I need to try all the regular codes again. 

I figured out I could hit the Format key to get it to show me the format, and it will time out of that, but I'd of course prefer to just hit the exit key, though this may be asking for too much. Is there a key that maps to Samsung's Return button?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

EDMUND is the REMOTE MASTER if not the KING!!!


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, king of the remotes! How about a code for a 32" Sylvania #LC321SS9



Edmund said:


> bill731 said:
> 
> 
> > code 10702 is strictly for directv white remotes. The only code that will give repeating volume commands for samsung tvs using the tivo peanut is code 0305. If you don't get 3 blinks aftering the code then that code isn't in your tivo remote. And it isn't in many.
> ...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

hd4me said:


> Ok, king of the remotes! How about a code for a 32" Sylvania #LC321SS9
> 
> Sorry but you're out of luck there. NO preprogrammed remote, universal or oem remote has preset code for the current Sylvanias. You will need a learning remote.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Get one of these. I have this. It is WONDERFUL!
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1233065123&sr=8-1


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

marcucci said:


> I've got the same problem on my new Samsung LN40A630, using code 10702 and the 9 6 0 code (thanks Edmund!) that allows me to use the Input button, BUT then the Exit or Back key don't work to get me out of the menu. The Samsung doesn't care if it's stuck on that menu forever, at least it doesn't seem to time out of it.
> 
> Is there a way to get these other keys to work as well? I guess I need to try all the regular codes again.
> 
> I figured out I could hit the Format key to get it to show me the format, and it will time out of that, but I'd of course prefer to just hit the exit key, though this may be asking for too much. Is there a key that maps to Samsung's Return button?


I just hit the "mute" button twice. 
First time clears the input selection menu and the second time clears the first mute.

Doing this on a LN52A550 series


----------



## marcucci (Oct 3, 2007)

Huskie_2009 said:


> I just hit the "mute" button twice.
> First time clears the input selection menu and the second time clears the first mute.
> 
> Doing this on a LN52A550 series


Good idea, thanks!

Edmund, I suppose there is no other workaround for this as of current?

I'm also curious why, after selecting Aux or TV, I have to hit the first button twice. After that every keypress works the first time. When I switch back to the DVR I don't have to hit the first button twice- just on Aux1, 2, or TV.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Edmund, do you know if there are any discrete codes for the inputs on the Sammy Plasma's? I specifically have the PN50A650 and an MX-700 remote. I ask because I'm getting nowhere on the various remote forums and since you're the remote guru though maybe you could point me in the right direction. If not, no biggy.

Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Hey Edmund, do you know if there are any discrete codes for the inputs on the Sammy Plasma's? I specifically have the PN50A650 and an MX-700 remote. I ask because I'm getting nowhere on the various remote forums and since you're the remote guru though maybe you could point me in the right direction. If not, no biggy.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I don't, back in 2003 when samsung owners had to pay $200 for upgrade to their tv's to add the discrete commands, I know where that list is, but every subsequent samsung model has used a whole new list of commands.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?keywords=4115


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks. Yea, they have changed codes a few times since then. I've asked in a few threads on Remote Central with no bites. Oh well, thanks for the try.


----------



## ds5192 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone has a code that fixes this volume issue for DISH Network or U-Verse. My mother-in-law bought a new samsung lcd this past weekend and is seeing the issue with U-VERSE. I bought a samsung lcd yesterday and see the same exact issue with DISH. I assume the code 10702 is a TIVO only code? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

ds5192 said:


> Does anyone has a code that fixes this volume issue for DISH Network or U-Verse. My mother-in-law bought a new samsung lcd this past weekend and is seeing the issue with U-VERSE. I bought a samsung lcd yesterday and see the same exact issue with DISH. I assume the code 10702 is a TIVO only code? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


NO, code 10702 is a UEI code, only for UEI made remotes like the white directv remotes. The corrected code for samsung tvs in tivo remotes is 0305. Can't help you with DISH remotes, never touched one.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i have a new samsung led 46b 6000 i have entered codes and they do not work. can some one please help. pm edmund the best help
thank you


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

PM Edmund as he is The Remote Master and he can definitely help you.


----------

